# Spiel im Editor testen



## LatinFavourite (27. Dez 2018)

Moin zusammen,

ich arbeite momentan an einem kleinen Level Editor für einen 2D Platformer. Das Spiel selbst habe ich ausschließlich in Java geschrieben und keine Bibliotheken verwendet. Das Erstellen einer Map funktioniert auch problemlos, jedoch lade ich die Map bisher separat in das Spiel ein. Würde jedoch gerne das Spiel und den Editor kombinieren, sodass ich eine erstellte Map direkt im Editor testen kann. Meine Überlegung war, dass der Editor unterschiedliche Zustände annehmen kann und dann entschieden wird, ob etwas editiert wird oder gerade gespielt wird. Müsste dann für beide Zustände die GUI implementieren. Hättet ihr möglichweise noch andere Ideen, wie ich es umsetzen könnte oder wie es in gängigen Editoren umgesetzt wird.

Schon einmal vielen Dank im Voraus.


----------



## TheWhiteShadow (2. Jan 2019)

Unity macht das zwar ähnlich, ladet das Spiel aber von der Platte. D.h. der Editor muss Änderungen zuerst abspeichern. Wichtig ist, dass sofort testen kannst und nicht händisch erst einen build-Prozess anschmeißen musst. Das Spiel läuft dabei in einem eigenen View innerhalb vom Editor, der auch beim Editieren sichtbar ist und zur Vorschau dient. Wenn du keine Vorschau brauchst, würde ich direkt das Spiel-Programm vom Editor aus starten. Evtl. mit einem kleinen Debugger-Fenster. Ich hatte auch mal einen geschrieben der über reflektion die Game-Objekte zur Laufzeit anzeigen und modifizieren konnte und so allgemeine Sachen wie Speil pausieren und so hatte.


----------



## LatinFavourite (5. Jan 2019)

Vielen Dank schon einmal für deinen Hinweis, wie es bei Unity abläuft. Bin inzwischen soweit, dass ich eine Map erstellen und testen kann. Ist bisher noch alles ganz simpel gehalten. Hättest du eine Idee, wie ich unterschiedliche Layer realisieren kann. Zum Beispiel die Möglichkeit zu haben, einen Hintergrund und ein Element auf der selbten Stelle zu platzieren. Bisher habe ich es mithilfe einer for-Schleife umgesetzt, die als Erstes durch die Layer läuft.


----------



## TheWhiteShadow (6. Jan 2019)

Wenn es um Tiles geht ist eine For-Schleife geeignet. Wenn es allerdings um ein einfaches Hintergrundbild geht ohne interaktion, würde ich das separat anzeigen.


----------



## LatinFavourite (6. Jan 2019)

Habe daran gedacht, in der GUI die Möglichkeit anzubieten, verschiede Layer hinzuzufügen. Diese lassen sich je nach Wunsch ein und ausblenden. Wäre dann in meinem Fall eine verschachtelte for-Schleife, die zu Beginn durch die unterschiedlichen Layer und dann die y- sowie x-Koordinaten verläuft. Finde momentan auch keinen Anhaltspunkt, wie es in anderen Leveleditoren umgesetzt wird.


----------

